# Breeds you couldn't live with?



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I am not a terrier person. I don't like super prey motivated dogs, don't like barking, and really don't like digging. Hattie is enough terrier for me, and she obviously has some herding dog in her too.

In general, the airedale type breeds are about as far away as you could get from my ideal dog. What are yours? Labs are perfect for me because they are about in the "middle" of everything, but I'm sure tons of people are not lab people and I'm curious to hear what traits you would want to be more extreme in a dog... if that makes sense.

So: breeds/ breed traits that you couldn't live with, or that would be less than ideal for you?


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Aww..I LOVE terriers lol.I´m a yorkie person myself 

The breed I personally couldent live with? The German sheppard.I dont like that their coat is super thick (they have "double coats") and it tends to smell (very noticable to people like me who are super sensitive to smells).I dont like that their hair gets *everywhere* either.My MIL has German sheppards and they´re just not for me.To big,to much fuzz and I´m scared of them if I must be honest (one of my MILs GS killed one of my previous yorkshire terriers).
I think they´re beautiful,but it´s one breed I could never live with.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm generally not a small dog person. Small, foo-foo type dogs are not what I'd personally choose to own. Dogs like the Pekingese, Shih Tzu, Dachshund, Chihuahua, ect.. Just aren't my thing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Pits and northern breeds. Pits because I don't think I could handle the risk of crate and rotate or the social stigma. Northern breeds because I have and like my cats and I like off leash reliability. I'm also not a fan of professional grooming being necessary, so anything with a continually growing coat wouldn't do it for me. Labs also, generally, drive me bonkers. Too... happy, or something.

(I will say that my true terrier is one of the softer, easier, terriers out there. I think a JRT or airdale would make me nuts)


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

English bulldogs smell snoring flatulence allergies basically supports a vet's vacation home Hard for me to own a dog that would require plastic surgery and then when I want plastic surgery could not afford it because my dog took those funds away

Shar pei hard to own a dog you can not pet. These dogs make me itch so bad


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

Strangley enough, I never thought I'd be a terrier person either. Or a small dog person. And yet I have two small (small to me-most people might consider them medium) terrier mixes. LOL.(but I also have a St Bernard and a German Shepherd mix.) Really, the ideal dog for me would be something aloof yet loyal like a chow-or something fairly large like a mastiff. That would be in an ideal world where dogs didn't fill up the shelters. In reality, the ideal dog would be any large mixed breed that's protective, loyal, and medium to low energy and not too prey-drivey. I must admit I like my little, loud mouth terriers, though.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I love terriers  I love the big personalities, the high prey drive, high food drive, and general high maintenance. Which is funny, because before I got Obi I wasn't into terriers at all. He converted me 

Breeds I couldn't live with.... any brachy breed and the very independent, difficult to train breeds (Northern breeds and the more sighthoundy sighthounds such as salukis). I want a shadow who I can do lots of training with. Not a big fan of the bully breed look either, although I have seen a few that I really like the look of and they do seem very easy to train. But then there is the stigma as well, so I don't think I would ever get one.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Dogs with smushed in faces. While they are cute lab farts are enough lol. Plus I like hiking swimming ect .. with my dog and they would not be good for that.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

I guess there isn't a breed that I couldn't live with at one time or another. At the moment I don't think I could live with a pit type breed just because I have 8 cats. I know there are people out there who love pits and I am sure they have their great points, but I admit I am intimidated personally. Labs and Retrievers aren't really my faves either because I'm not a sporting/outdoorsy person and i think they are too friendly in general. Oh and Chihuahuas-too little and mouthy overall.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Tainted said:


> I'm generally not a small dog person. Small, foo-foo type dogs are not what I'd personally choose to own. Dogs like the Pekingese, Shih Tzu, Dachshund, Chihuahua, ect.. Just aren't my thing.


Dachshunds are not "foo-foo type dogs"


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

bowie said:


> Dachshunds are not "foo-foo type dogs"


It's a small dog, is it not? 

Didn't mean I didn't prefer ONLY foo-foo type dogs, I said small dogs in general.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hounds, probably. Their independence, bellows, and slobber.

And while this may sound weird since I have a Shepherd (Shiloh), but I don't think I could have a gsd at this point in my life. Their "assertive" drive is a little too much. I love that my dog can go anywhere and do anything. And while I've met a few gsd like that, I've met more who were a bit leery and waited for their owner's reactions before trusting anyone who approached. (I know that draws a lot of people to them...just not me.)

A lab under 3. Working at a kennel just spoiled the breed for me (even though I had one growing up who was great). I'd be game for a mix or older one though. But I'll still probably never have one cause the boy's not a fan.

Probably a husky. I've liked everyone I've ever met, I'm just too busy being a student to dedicate more than 45 minutes or so for a walk. (Which is why I will most likely never own my dream dog: boarder collie. Love them, but I'm smart enough to know that at this point I would be a poor choice in home.)

This is a pretty cool thread


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

scenthounds..I cant do baying, or even their bark, I cant stand the sound. 

sighthounds...I actually REALLY want some sighthounds, I adore Greyhounds and Saluki's, however the other breeds I keep are rough and tumble and all the sighhounds I have met has skin so thin that their whole darn side can rip open just from a play bite, and I keep free range house rabbits and always will. 

terriers...nope, never again. 

Weims, Viszla's and Boxers..the ones I have met are all nuts, and this is coming from Border Collie and ACD person lol 

anything smaller then my rabbits...I don't dislike tiny dogs, but they are not for me, I prefer my dogs to be at least 15lbs, although I am willing to break that rule for a Pap lol


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Tainted said:


> It's a small dog, is it not?
> 
> Didn't mean I didn't prefer ONLY foo-foo type dogs, I said small dogs in general.


Gotcha.

I don't think I could live with high-drive breeds like BCs, Mal's, (I'm too lazy) etc or super aloof breeds like Akitas.


----------



## Spazmelda (Jan 27, 2013)

I've always greatly admired Bernese Mountain dogs. Seriously love love love the way they look, just gorgeous. And all the ones I've ever met have been super sweethearts. But I don't think I'd ever be tempted to seriously consider them because of all the hair. I love fluffy hairy dogs, but I don't think they'd be a good fit for me.

I also love the intelligence and look of border collies, but I don't think I'd be able to keep up with the energy level.

I'm sure there are many more that I wouldn't seriously consider for some reason or another, but those were the two that popped into mind right away.

Oh, and chihuahuas. Don't hate me, but I just don't like them very much. I'm sure I'd like your chihuahua, if you had one, but in general I'm not a fan.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I'm just not really a herder kind of person.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a cool thread idea!! I'm constantly making lists of breeds I want one day so sometimes its a good reality check to remind myself of things I don't want.

- GSD: I just... don't like them. Personally, I don't like the assertive drive and how leery they tend to be. The way they move kindof freaks me out and for some reason practically every GSD I've known has had weak nerves which IMO makes a dog like that a liability (probably bad breeding). I'm not entirely sure my feelings are rational but they kindof just make me uncomfortable. They're great dogs for lots of people... just not me.

- Sighthounds: The supermodels of the dog world. Tall, graceful, thin and delicate. I tend not to like dogs that are tightly wound or extremely sensitive and delicate, plus from a purely shallow standpoint I don't like the way they look.

- Poodles, collies, shelties, weim or viszla: Just not my cup of tea... can't put my finger on why but I don't seem to mesh that well with them. Maybe it has to do with their sensitivity... I don't know.

- Malinois, Beauceron, tibetan mastiff: Just WAY too much dog for me. I have a sneaking suspicion a dog like that would end up handling me instead of the other way around.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Size Specifically: I couldn't live with any breed that is extremely tiny, like teacup size. I also don't like extremely large dogs, Danes or Berners for example.

Breed specifically: I couldn't live with a BC. Even though my favorite breed is Aussies and they are considered high energy and what not I find BCs in a whole nother category, high drive, high intensity, just nuts. lol. I also couldn't live with a bulldog, even though they are cute as could be as babies, I don't like the smoshed in face, breathing problems, and the way they move.

Personality Specifically: I couldn't live with a dog that doesn't think the sun rises and sets on me. lol. I love, I need a velcro dog, I am bothered by dogs that have and independent aloof nature, If I wanted that I would get a cat. haha


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm picky. No drooling. No grooming requirements. Nothing smaller than 15lbs or bigger than 40. Nothing with extreme physical characteristics (smushed faces, odd body shapes, etc.). Nothing fluffy. Absolutely no independent/aloof dogs. I like them athletic, drivey, and biddable. Mostly I like herding types, sporting types, and a few terriers.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Anything over 60 lbs. Really anything over 45 is starting to push it. Just too big for my lifestyle and getting too big for the sports I like.

Bully breeds. We just don't mesh much at all. 

Northern breeds- I like the herding spitz ok but huskies and malamutes, etc? It would be bad.

Hounds

Breeds needing professional grooming.

Breeds that drool.

Extremely independent.

Extremely brachy breeds.

Terriers- I waiver on this one. My foster terrier was a brat but I did like some parts of her temperament. It's just very different.

I could live with almost anything in the right circumstances but I would be hard pressed to stray from herders and papillons. Maybe the right sporting dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

bowie said:


> Dachshunds are not "foo-foo type dogs"


They are beasts in a tiny package. 

I am not a herder person, and for the longest time I thought they were what I wanted. I think I could live with any dog, but I wouldn't seek out a herder. My boyfriend's brother has a BC and she drives me up the wall.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

In general, I dislike terriers, hounds, and bully dogs. They are great dogs for other people to own but I just can't see myself owning any of those dogs. Terriers and hounds are more scent driven than I would like (I like a dog to look at me, not sniff along the ground constantly). And I find that terriers always seem to be busy jumping and barking at something they've scented or seen in the distance. Hounds... the baying would kill me. Bully dogs are great big sweet hearts but I just don't think they are for me. I can't really list any reasons but they just don't seem... me.

I don't like anything too big or too small. 100+lbs is a bit much and anything labeled "tea cup" probably isn't a good fit.

I'm really into herding and working breeds though. I enjoy a driven dog who likes doing his "work" and likes other people/animals.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

*Tainted* Beautiful dogs, that color is amazing!!!!

Easy groomer requirement, and no wiggling rule, too much motion all the time is distractive/exhausting to me lol ... not into flat ears. other then that loud, obnoxious, hot messes are fine


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't like Curly Coat breeds,beside the Mudi. Not A fan of Yorkies,or Maltese each either.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

PatriciafromCO said:


> *Tainted* Beautiful dogs, that color is amazing!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Ah yes, I should add hounds to my list too. Not even sure why, but they just don't appeal to me in the slightest.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not huge on poodle types, or curly haired dogs... not sure why, they just don't appeal to me. I was never huge on small dogs either, but then I found Sydney. Though she's a mix. I love herding and working breeds, I WILL have another GSD at some point, and I am dead set on owning a Saluki at some point in my life. Haha.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I'm not huge on poodle types, or curly haired dogs... not sure why, they just don't appeal to me. I was never huge on small dogs either, but then I found Sydney. Though she's a mix. I love herding and working breeds, I WILL have another GSD at some point, and I am dead set on owning a Saluki at some point in my life. Haha.


loo you sound like my sister, she also says at some punt in her life she will own a saluki, no clue why, but she is determined lol


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

sclevenger said:


> loo you sound like my sister, she also says at some punt in her life she will own a saluki, no clue why, but she is determined lol


Lol, I just love how they are the oldest breed. I love how they move, and how they look. My husband thinks they're ugly though. Maybe it's because I'm Middle Eastern? LOL I dunno. My favorite breed of horse is the Arabian too, and they both have that 'graceful' desert look to them. I love it.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Lol, I just love how they are the oldest breed. I love how they move, and how they look. My husband thinks they're ugly though. Maybe it's because I'm Middle Eastern? LOL I dunno. My favorite breed of horse is the Arabian too, and they both have that 'graceful' desert look to them. I love it.


I don't know what it is fur her, she has loved them since I brought my first such breed book home when she was like 7, she ifs 19 now. They are pretty dogs. 

Arabs are my favorite horse breed too!! Love their beautiful nose!!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Beagles. I can't stand beagles.
Sorry to the beagle people here, but... no. Just no. I have known well over 100 beagles from all sorts of different breeding backgrounds and living situations, and after knowing this many, and owning a couple.. no. There's currently a beagle running around my neighborhood (can't get near him) and while I feel bad enough for him to toss him food and not run him off, I've already climbed down his throat three times TONIGHT for standing outside my window bellowing. I enjoy a hound's bay, just not a beagle's. I'm ready to pull my hair out.

Aside from beagles... brachycephalic dogs. I've been around them, I can't handle the snorting and the gagging and the just general trouble so many of them seem to have.

Probably anything that slobbers... regularly. 

Sighthounds. They're just not my kinda dog.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh,I just remembered another breed - The poodle! I dont know why,but I really really do not like those at all.I have a close friend who has 3 and it´s not a breed that I would ever choose either.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tainted said:


> I'm generally not a small dog person. Small, foo-foo type dogs are not what I'd personally choose to own. Dogs like the Pekingese, Shih Tzu, Dachshund, Chihuahua, ect.. Just aren't my thing.


Your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Gina_1978 said:


> Your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you, Gina . Even though small dogs may not be what I prefer to own, your Yorkies are lovely. The one with the tongue sticking out.. SO friggin' adorable.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I couldn't live with anything below 35 centimeters. (14 inches) 

Well, I'm sure I _could_ live with it... but it wouldn't be my personal choice. I have to admit some of those small dogs are cute, but they're just not for me. If I had to name specific breeds, I'd say chihuahuas, pekingese, chins, pugs, and the three small Belgians (griffon belge, griffon bruxellois & petit Brabançon) have, of all breeds out there, the least likelyhood of ever being owned by me. 

Also, flat faced breeds are not on my preference list. So you aren't likely to see me with a French or English bulldog.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Curly-haired dogs like poodles or bichons. Even though they do have a sweet temperament, I work at a grooming salon and I know first-hand that it takes a lot of work to keep them looking decent and not like a well-worn stuffed animal. I can appreciate them, but they're not for me.

Hounds, mainly for the baying. I am not very tolerant of constant barking, let alone baying.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We had a beagle in our shelter that FLIPPED OUT whenever you so much as tried to hold his collar still long enough to clip a leash on. Trust me, flailing beagle + enclosed space (kennel) + baying like a mad man... Let's just say I had to go grab headphones to protect my ears.

As for me... nothing too big that I felt like I couldn't handle it physically, probably 55lbs would be my limit. I've had too many large untrained shelter dogs pulling me all over the place and making me run into walls, trip on rubber mats, etc. 

Also nothing small, just not a small dog kinda lady. 

Also not a fan of the squished face breeds, and although I LOVE the look of northern breeds, they wouldn't fit into our house with 2 cats.

Nothing too fluffy as well, I know I don't have the time or commitment for grooming a high maintenance breed, or money to have a groomer do it regularly.

I also stay away from breeds with common known health issues.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Forgot some- Bloodhounds. i LOVE seeing them but after working with one for 2 years(his owner never cared for him,i did0,i do not see me owning one. 
Poodle-just dont like the "look" of most of them.Maybe one in rescue but leaning more towards no.
Akita-just not my cup of tea but again like to be around them not own.
Anything under 5 lb's,Im afraid i would sit on them and kill them. Or another dog would by accident
Mal's- like watching them work..dont want one. unless it was an older rescue.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

No terriers other than the APBT. And it's not that I *couldn't* live with them, and while I find them ridiculously sweet, shihtzus and spaniels are really not my thing.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well easiest for me to say I never want is a boxer. Not to offend anyone, I just don't think they are cute and I don't like the few I have met. My mom's boxer drives me nuts! I don't think I would want a large dog like a Great Dane even though they are gorgeous, they have shorter life spans generally and the health problems they do get seem pretty major. I'm not a lab person, they are super cute as puppies but I don't really care much for an adult lab. I don't ever want a little white fluffy dog even though I'm in love with them. Just not into all the upkeep to make them stay gorgeous. I don't mind chihuahuas but I don't care for the ones that shake a lot, it scares me and makes me feel like I'm hurting them or need to smother them in a blanket, hah. My perfect dogs are between 20-75 pounds, and they gotta be a mutt. Every dog I've ever lived with has been a mutt, usually only 50/50 but they have all been the best dogs ever


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

My taste in dogs has evolved over the years, and I'm now a "mature" woman - lol! I used to love big dogs. I had a mastiff/foxhound mix as a middle schooler (beautiful, sable colored dog, believe it or not), whom I adored - 66 pounds at 6 months! When my kids were young, we had a couple of labs, whom I adored, as well. Now, I just can't/won't deal with the HAIR!!! 

Right now, I have a mishmash of dogs: boxer, poodle and westie/bichon (?) mix - all adopted rescues. We live in a small house/small yard, and we travel a lot (camping/visiting children), so I'm starting to get away from large dogs, just b/c of the inconvenience/exercise requirements, as well as the cost of maintaining them (vet bills/meds/food/boarding). My boxer may be my last, although I ADORE the breed, and I love my boxer! There are places that we just can't take him, and the boarding cost is high for a dog his size ($29/day); and yes, boxers are very high energy, as several have said.

With that being said, I can't deal with extremely small dogs either (10 lb. and under). Part of that is the owner's fault, though. My small dogs (13 lb. each) aren't allowed to be that way, but my daughter's 7 lb., spoiled yorkie-poo drives me NUTS!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

As I read through the comments, I realized my list of "couldn't live with" is fairly long.

temperament - Terrier type dogs just aren't my thing. Any dog described as feisty, spunky, tenacious, independent - not my idea of an ideal pet. Additionally, I *know* I don't have the personality to deal with strong-willed breeds.

size - I'm not a fan of smaller dogs. Katie is about 45lbs and she's smaller than I wanted. Of course, this might change as I get older.

appearance - Brachy breeds and brindle coats don't appeal to me. I'm not fond of the super wrinkly breeds like dogue de bordeaux or neapolitan mastiff or super svelte dogs like the sighthounds. Generally, I prefer big, fluffy dogs.

energy level - I'm lazy, so I couldn't give a high energy breed a proper home.

drooling & shedding - I thought I could live with drooling, but learned I can't. I lived with a long-haired cat for 16 years, so I could probably deal with shedding; it's nice to finally have clean clothes, though.

Oddly, when we first started looking for dogs, poodles were not even a consideration because of past experience and prejudice. Guess what we have - a poodle. Similarly, I had discounted greyhounds based solely on their appearance. Yeah, I'm planning to add a grey to the family when Katie is older and better behaved


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My list is similar to many others. I'm not a fan of the brachy breeds, both for the wheezing/snoring and the appearance. In general I'm not a fan of the bully breeds either, partially because of appearance, and partially personality - they're just so exuberant and I find it a bit overwhelming, though I enjoy meeting them.

I don't like most of the breeds that have curly hair and require professional grooming, so poodles, bichons, and a lot of the small fluffy dogs. 

I really like a velcro dog, so independent and aloof breeds aren't for me. 

I don't like off the wall manic energy, but I own a fairly high energy hunting dog and I enjoy him a lot. A dog that needs hours of walking/running per day though, like a husky, isn't for me.

There are plenty of types and breeds that I will likely never own, but still love, including terriers, hounds, and very large dogs like danes and berners. I love all of these types, but there are other breeds that fit my lifestyle better so I will probably never own them. They would all be fun to foster or dogsit for though. I grew up with schnauzers and I have a soft spot in my heart for the terriers. I still haven't decided if herding breeds fall into this category of love-but-never-own, or if I will own one someday.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

mrsahunter86 said:


> Well easiest for me to say I never want is a boxer. Not to offend anyone, I just don't think they are cute and I don't like the few I have met. My mom's boxer drives me nuts! I don't think I would want a large dog like a Great Dane even though they are gorgeous, they have shorter life spans generally and the health problems they do get seem pretty major. I'm not a lab person, they are super cute as puppies but I don't really care much for an adult lab. I don't ever want a little white fluffy dog even though I'm in love with them. Just not into all the upkeep to make them stay gorgeous. I don't mind chihuahuas but I don't care for the ones that shake a lot, it scares me and makes me feel like I'm hurting them or need to smother them in a blanket, hah. My perfect dogs are between 20-75 pounds, and they gotta be a mutt. Every dog I've ever lived with has been a mutt, usually only 50/50 but they have all been the best dogs ever


The shivery chis.. Omg, they are the worst! Some of the clients at my work (I work at a pet boutique) have little shivery chis/yorkis/poodles. They are just so terrified of everything (Well can you blame them? They're tiny!). I'm glad Meeko is not one of those, even if he is a tiny dude


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess unlike a lot of people, I adore my terrier's strong will, feisty, spunky, high energy and independent personality  She is a joy to be around and constantly keeps me on my toes. She just needs plenty of mental and physical stimulation, patience, and consistency. Wheatens aren't quite as "terrier-like" as some other terrier breeds, however. 

I can really get to love all dogs, but I wouldn't choose to own a brachycephalic breed or something that does lots of drooling.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

taquitos said:


> The shivery chis.. Omg, they are the worst! Some of the clients at my work (I work at a pet boutique) have little shivery chis/yorkis/poodles. They are just so terrified of everything (Well can you blame them? They're tiny!). I'm glad Meeko is not one of those, even if he is a tiny dude


I completely get why tey are always shivering, even a child is a giant to them lol. My grampa has two or three and one of them shivers non stop its insane!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I've never been a fan of chis, but but my sister-in-law just got one (she found him in a parking lot, took him to the shelter, then decided to adopt him a week later) and he's a cutie! She said he's bigger than her cats, so I'm guessing 10lbs or so which I think is a much better size than the within standard size. Obviously we can't tell if he's purebred, but he looks like it to me from the pictures she sent.


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

For me I refuse to live with Boxers, Goldens and Labs. With Boxers I don't like the snorting, farting and it seems like every single one I met (including the one I lived with) was suffering from a severe case of ADHD. As for the Goldens and Labs I can't find any attributes that I find desirable in a dog. Not even aesthetically. All I see are bloated, dysplastic, shedding, chewing machines in varying colors when it comes to those two breeds. This isn't meant to offend owners of any breeds I listed but this is how I feel after living with all three breeds at various points in my life.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a sporting dog person, secondarily a herder person. I like hair and people orientation. 

Like many people here, I'm not a beagle/hound fan. Too noisy. I'm also not a bully breed person - I don't like the look, I find many of them to be a bit...pushy with me, and TBH, I am a little scared of them. I could live with most moderately brachy dogs, but I think English Bulldogs are gross, with all the drooling and wheezing and smelling bad. I have a hard time being around many little white fluff dogs (e.g. maltese, bichons) - I know this isn't universal, but the ones I see around my house are such yappers that I imagine kicking them sometimes. Sorry but it's true!

All that said, the number one dog I couldn't live with is a greyhound. I love them, but I am so extremely allergic to them, I have a hard time being around them even outside!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I like what elrowen said about fostering/babysitting. There are breeds I would never own but adore, like I would love to babysit any breed for a few days, just for the experience of another breed, but I don't want them forever. 

Of course that's probably just the dog lover in me, I may be keeping my cousins shiz-tzu fur a few weeks and I'm really excited even though I would never ever own this breed


----------



## mrustad (Feb 20, 2013)

I had an awful experience with a Jack Russell that I fostered. She was so sweet with people and kids, but she was the most dog aggressive thing I ever saw! I tried working with her, but in the end she had to be in an only dog situation. She almost took my female husky/sheltie mix's eye out and my 80lb Male Pitt was terrified of herrd. I have to say that is one breed I have no interest in ever owning.

I am a big fan of Hearding dogs and Pitts


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Confession: For the first 19 years of my life, I had 0 interest in owning a dog. That's right. Null. Nada. I was a cat person, and I wanted it to stay that way.

I contribute that to the fact that, for the first 19 years off my life, the ONLY dogs I knew with any familiarity were terriers and scenthounds (beagles, especially). Those are absolutely positively the wrong types of dogs for me, haha. For many of the reasons people have stated. 

I can't do barky, loud, pushy (even with affection), or stubborn. Or smelly. Or drooly. My next dog will be a sighthound, so I'm going to delve into independence as a canine character trait, which'll be new for me. I'm okay with that. But I need a dog that's perceptive, soft, even if it would rather do it's own thing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> . But I need a dog that perceptive, soft, even if it would rather do it's own thing.


This is why, I imagine, you kind of seem to like Rat Terriers. Or mentioned finding them less terrier like and a bit more appealing. 

/OT.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

CptJack said:


> This is why, I imagine, you kind of seem to like Rat Terriers. Or mentioned finding them less terrier like and a bit more appealing.
> 
> /OT.


Yes, I love my fiance's family rat terrier! He's darling. Sounds much like Jack in many ways. My FI is a huge fan of terriers, and we may very well end up compromising on a rat terrier for him in the future. I could handle that, definitely.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> But I need a dog that's perceptive, soft, even if it would rather do it's own thing.


It's strange, but that describes my female schnauzer growing up. She was easily the most intuitive and perceptive dog I've ever met, very soft, and fairly independent. Her brother, however, was a typical pushy terrier, but I do think that soft type exists in terriers, even if it's not the norm (though it sounds more like the norm in rat terriers from the stories I hear).


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

cookieface said:


> As I read through the comments, I realized my list of "couldn't live with" is fairly long....


Yup, same here. It would be much easier just to list the breeds I CAN live with; GSD's, Dobermans, and most XXXL/giant breeds. 
There are always exceptions, for example; we have a little BC in the rescue that I absolutely adore. If I didn't have so many big guys right now I would bring her into my house in a heartbeat. We also had the most gorgeous Bassett that I fell in love with too. We rarely ever get that breed but it was love at first sight for me when I saw him at the A/C. I had to pull him. Until he was adopted I kept him with mine. 
But for the most part I like athletic, intelligent, but not over the top hyper dogs, like the Dobes and GSD's, and the giant breeds; GD's, Mastiffs, etc...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I could not handle living with a dog who drools ... or brachycephalic dogs. I am not fond of hounds in general ... and as beautiful as they are ... I could not live with an Irish Setter. They are absolutely gorgeous in my eyes. But I had a very bad experience with one I rescued once ... very very stubborn and took over my bed and almost attacked me over it! Lol! :/ 

I could not live with an overly large dog ... say more than 70 pounds ... It would be too hard for me to lift them if needed with my health issues.

I firmly believe I could live with any other type of dog (s). If my health allowed .... probably all sorts of dogs!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not picky, and could probably learn to live with anything. Plus, I hate to make breed generalizations since I've met so many dogs who don't fit what their breed "should be" at all. So it would be more dependent on the individual dog. 

Things I would rather not live with: 
Copious drooling (gag)
Yapping
Prey drive against cats/critters indoors (my dogs do want to get cats/squirrels/rabbits outside, but are fine with the inside cats and ferret)
Any kind of high maintenance thing (having to wipe out skin wrinkles, apply lotion to hairless dogs, clean eyes constantly, watch for overheating when it's just not that hot, etc.)
High grooming needs (but I would adjust to dropping the dog off at the groomers every 4-6 weeks, so this one isn't as bad as long as their coat is fairly trouble-free between groomings)
Short lifespan (like the giant breeds. . .8 years is not enough)
Smaller than 8-10 pounds or so (I'm scared I'll hurt them accidentally)


That said, I am scared of Chows and Shar Peis. They're the only breeds I make a broad generalization about, and they scare me. I could probably manage if one dropped in my lap, but I would never approach one by choice. I can't read them.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Ouch, no love for the hounds here, huh?! I love the hounds. I have a beagle, basset mix, and beagle/lab mix, and none of them are excessively barky or noisy. Noah does bay at feeding time, but that is it. Then again, baying doesn't bother me, I think it is cute 

I could probably live with most dogs, but I don't want to deal with:

any dog that needs professional grooming
small dogs
dogs that are too big for me to lift (I worry about what I would do if I was alone in an emergency)
dogs that are brachycephalic
extremely high-drive dogs


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

brandiw said:


> Ouch, no love for the hounds here, huh?!


I really like hounds and I'm surprised more people here don't. I've always found them to be extremely sweet and good natured. I doubt I'll ever own one, but I do love meeting nice houndy dogs. The shelter where I used to volunteer was always bringing up beagle and other hound mixes from the south and every one was a great dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I really like hounds and I'm surprised more people here don't. I've always found them to be extremely sweet and good natured. I doubt I'll ever own one, but I do love meeting nice houndy dogs. The shelter where I used to volunteer was always bringing up beagle and other hound mixes from the south and every one was a great dog.


Agreed. I really love hounds. They're just not the right dog for me, because off leash reliability's a big deal for me. I especially love the big scent hounds. I have a serious love of black and tans.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I especially love the big scent hounds. I have a serious love of black and tans.


Same! Some people in my neighborhood have a bloodhound and I just want to smoosh his face.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome thread!
I was going to come up with a checklist as well but then I realized there aren't many breeds I _couldn't_ live with persay. If a dog needs grooming I'll get it done. If a dog drools excessively I'll carry a bandana around. But I agree with what many others have wrote; I wouldn't choose to own a dog that is higher maintenance than normal.
Other than that, I'm still in the process of 'learning' what I like or don't like. In the future if I'm looking to add another dog I will, without question, go the foster route and try a few different personalities first. What I have discovered is I wouldn't want to own dogs that:
-are needy or clingy
-don't have an off switch or can't naturally settle

I *suspect* I prefer some degree of biddability (tricks are fun, and offleash reliability is a huge deal for me too), average to high energy, and large over small. But I haven't lived with a low energy, aloof dog long enough to tell. 
On a somewhat separate note, while I still dream of multi-dog tricks and such, I think I am a one dog person at heart too, so it's not like I can test these theories


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> (though it sounds more like the norm in rat terriers from the stories I hear).


After all that time thinking my dream dog was a Springer, I'm now listing heavily back to NextDog (15 years from now) being another Rat. They're kind of perfectly moderate everything. They're sort of terrier-lite, for want of a better description. Fast as blazes, but far, far more willing to settle, lower energy, less excitable, more biddable, and generally softer than what people think of when they think terrier. In truth they almost remind me more of the smaller sight hounds, in some ways. They just straddle all sorts of lines and the end result is a well balanced, easy, stable, well rounded dog. I don't think there is ANYTHING extreme about them, and I actually like that, a lot.

Of course, in fairness, I may still end up with a springer, a pap, or you know, 15 years from now? A rottweiler or basset hound. There's just no predicting me that far out. 

But I adore my Rat Terrier, dang it.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

I think a Border Collie (working type) would be too much dog for me....And I probably would not be the best owner for my favorite breed for years-- the Cane Corso....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CptJack said:


> After all that time thinking my dream dog was a Springer, I'm now listing heavily back to NextDog (15 years from now) being another Rat. They're kind of perfectly moderate everything. They're sort of terrier-lite, for want of a better description. Fast as blazes, but far, far more willing to settle, lower energy, less excitable, more biddable, and generally softer than what people think of when they think 'terrier'. They just straddle all sorts of lines and are an awesome, all around, dog.


Well, I have to put my vote in for a springer, of course  But a puppy version of Jack would be pretty awesome.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Well, I have to put my vote in for a springer, of course  But a puppy version of Jack would be pretty awesome.


I still reallyreally like Springers. But if Jack's breeder is still breeding 10 or so years from now, all bets are off. Heck, 10-15 years from now, I can have BOTH.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

brandiw said:


> Ouch, no love for the hounds here, huh?! I love the hounds. I have a beagle, basset mix, and beagle/lab mix, and none of them are excessively barky or noisy. Noah does bay at feeding time, but that is it. Then again, baying doesn't bother me, I think it is cute


Hounds are my bread and butter. Every thing every one hates about hounds I love.


----------



## buttonlady (Mar 2, 2011)

I had to laugh when I started reading this thread. I'm now surrounded by little toy dogs, after a lifetime of labs, Shephards, and medium-large mutts; I never thought I'd end up owning tiny dogs.

I had a real distaste for toy breeds, and absolutely hated poodles. Sometimes the Universe has to have a good laugh, so I ended up with a rescue toy poodle and a retired puppy mill Pom after my children left home, two breeds I had sworn I'd never own. From them, I learned that small dogs are still dogs, that they can be trained and taught, and now cannot imagine my life without a pile of tiny dogs in my lap.

I'd still love to have a lab or a larger mutt, but realize that the little guys are more manageable for me; a couple of short walks or a game of fetch indoors is enough exercise for them.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

I feel I could live with most dogs however the big bullies such as the Dogo and Presa intimidate me a little. I also don't see myself living with livestock Guarding Dogs except for maybe the Pyr. 
OK... it seems my list is getting longer. i don't see myself living with hounds either. I love hounds but don't see living with one! I love training and don't want to compete with the nose. 

I would have said nothing under 40 pounds but i just recently got a cocker spaniel puppy and he is the best puppy ever. No joke. He's such a good boy. My next dog will be a Cavalier. Probably in about 2 years.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

buttonlady said:


> From them, I learned that small dogs are still dogs, that they can be trained and taught, and now cannot imagine my life without a pile of tiny dogs in my lap.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

collierescue13 said:


> Totally agree! Any dog that yips instead of says WOOF WOOF is not a dog imo.


Um... this is like saying a man who has a soft voice isn't a man. 

My chihuahua makes yappy little 'burfing' sounds, yet walks, runs, plays fetch, digs and otherwise acts like a dog. :|


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

collierescue13 said:


> Totally agree! Any dog that yips instead of says WOOF WOOF is not a dog imo.


You don't have to own them. 

You don't have to like them. 

But can we not start 'not a real dog' crap, please? It's unnecessarily inflammatory and insulting. It's also a really damaging attitude to perpetuate.



HollowHeaven said:


> My chihuahua makes yappy little 'burfing' sounds, yet walks, runs, plays fetch, digs and otherwise acts like a dog. :|


And I have a 10-12lb dog who can out water retrieve most labs we've met (I've SEEN her do this), will fetch until she drops, has an energy level that puts some border collies to shame, swims and hikes (as in 10+ mile hikes), rolls in inappropriate things, kills mice, is smarter and learns faster than any dog, of any size or breed, I have ever encountered, and is generally, you know, the doggiest dog I know. She is, however, admittedly extremely yappy. Like. Sheltie yappy. 

This 'not a real dog' attitude just leads to more people not taking small breeds seriously and that leads to some nastiness both in people who own the dogs and don't train them as a result and in the public when they encounter a small dog and treats their warnings to back off as not serious, or otherwise mauls them. 

It's. Crap. 

Don't own it if you don't want one, don't like them if you don't ljike them, but don't forget they're STILL DOGS.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

collierescue13 said:


> Wow guys. Wasn't trying to offend anyone. It's just my opinion. No matter how shortsighted you may think it is or how much you disagree, I am still entitled to it.


'I don't like small dogs' is an opinion that you are entitled to. 

'small dogs aren't really dogs' is a falsehood, and an insulting one that leads to people and dogs being harmed.

Not the same, at all.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


> 'I don't like small dogs' is an opinion that you are entitled to.
> 
> 'small dogs aren't really dogs' is a falsehood, and an insulting one that leads to people and dogs being harmed.
> 
> Not the same, at all.


It's pretty much why this same thread goes awry every few months.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It's pretty much why this same thread goes awry every few months.


I don't know why it's quite so hard for people to draw the line between 'I don't like it' and 'there is something wrong with/inferior about it'. One's a preference and everyone can have them - no harm, no foul. 'That's A DEFECTIVE DOG' is not so much.

But you're right, it is what invariably ends up happening in these threads.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


> I don't know why it's quite so hard for people to draw the line between 'I don't like it' and 'there is something wrong with/inferior about it'. One's a preference and everyone can have them - no harm, no foul. 'That's A DEFECTIVE DOG' is not so much.
> 
> But you're right, it is what invariably ends up happening in these threads.


I was really just waiting for it to happen. Predicted it before 4 pages, so we're making progress. Since I have such a variety usually whatever insult happens applies to one of mine, heh.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I was really just waiting for it to happen. Predicted it before 4 pages, so we're making progress. Since I have such a variety usually whatever insult happens applies to one of mine, heh.


We really are. we had pages and pages of 'not for me/i don't like this' before we got to outright insults. And a lot of those applied to mine. I've apparently got a decent variety going on. Well, that and dog choice really is super personal.


----------



## collierescue13 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> 'I don't like small dogs' is an opinion that you are entitled to.
> 
> 'small dogs aren't really dogs' is a falsehood, and an insulting one that leads to people and dogs being harmed.
> 
> Not the same, at all.


Ok. One last comment and then I'm done with this seeing there's no point in arguing about my thoughts differing from anothers. You may think my statement is a falsehood cptjack but again it's still my opinion. Obviously, not a fact since according to the powers that be who name breeds all call them dogs. I just don't see the little ones that way. Maybe in time I might change my "opinion" but as it stands today that is the one I hold. Again, I am sorry you are offended since you obviously value them all the same. For the sake of this thread that thosewords states seemingly goes nowhere every few months, I will not give me "opinion" concerning this matter again. I apologize for having an "opinion" that differs from others but I guess that's what happens sometimes with opinions.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


> We really are. we had pages and pages of 'not for me/i don't like this' before we got to outright insults. And a lot of those applied to mine. I've apparently got a decent variety going on. Well, that and dog choice really is super personal.


I can even tow the line where I really don't get upset if someone says something like "Dachshunds are ugly." Better ways to phrase it, but OK. When it comes to the whole "not a real dog" deal that statement doesn't even make sense, and none of the "qualifiers" provided EVER make sense. Like.. if they have a small bark. I have a tiny child voice but I guarantee you don't want me to start yelling at you.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

collierescue13 said:


> Ok. One last comment and then I'm done with this seeing there's no point in arguing about my thoughts differing from anothers. You may think my statement is a falsehood cptjack but again it's still my opinion. Obviously, not a fact since according to the powers that be who name breeds all call them dogs. I just don't see the little ones that way. Maybe in time I might change my "opinion" but as it stands today that is the one I hold. Again, I am sorry you are offended since you obviously value them all the same. For the sake of this thread that thosewords states seemingly goes nowhere every few months, I will not give me "opinion" concerning this matter again. I apologize for having an "opinion" that differs from others but I guess that's what happens sometimes with opinions.


It's a falsehood because it's still a dog even if it has a small bark. It's still a dog even if you physically put it into a tiny cat costume. That's like saying parrots are not birds because they can "talk."


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL a lot of people seem to dislike all of my breeds . It's okay though, I think they are the best.
(Basset/beagle, am staff/pit mix, and a jack Russell/rat terrier mix)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I can even tow the line where I really don't get upset if someone says something like "Dachshunds are ugly." Better ways to phrase it, but OK. When it comes to the whole "not a real dog" deal that statement doesn't even make sense, and none of the "qualifiers" provided EVER make sense. Like.. if they have a small bark. I have a tiny child voice but I guarantee you don't want me to start yelling at you.


Yeah, exactly that. I mean there are things I could point out and argue with about most of the things said when they do go off, but usually it doesn't bug me. Not a dog though, I can't even chalk up as personal preference. It's bizarre. I mean, okay -some of them sometimes yap, yeah. Kylie's a yapper. Bug is about the same size, just heavier, and sounds like a freaking Mastiff (it's really freaky, actually). The only thing I can think when someone comes out with that is thinking of people who either treat them like surrogate children/dolls, dress them up and never train them until they're horrible, OR the people out in public who respond to Kylie being little and cute by TRYING TO PICK HER UP. Or the dude that, when she was about 4 months old, not only tried to pick her up LAUGHED IN HER FACE while she was growling to get him to back off, while he said something about how cute that was, and he had 'real' dogs, and wasn't that cute. 

That shit gets dogs treated badly and people in trouble, because I promise Kylie might weigh 10ish lbs, but she cracks through pork ribs as easily as bigger dogs, and you don't want her biting you. Not that she DOES or WOULD, but she's just as capable of a nasty bite, so needs the same training and socialization as a bigger one and if she's warning you off you need to get your hand out of her face, thanks.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I dunno, I sometimes wonder whether Lola is a real dog sometimes.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> I dunno, I sometimes wonder whether Lola is a real dog sometimes.


In fairness I have accused Kylie of being a weasel on crack. Yu don't want to know what I accuse Thud of being.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

CptJack said:


> I don't know why it's quite so hard for people to draw the line between 'I don't like it' and 'there is something wrong with/inferior about it'. One's a preference and everyone can have them - no harm, no foul. 'That's A DEFECTIVE DOG' is not so much.


Agreed.




collierescue13 said:


> You may think my statement is a falsehood cptjack but again it's still my opinion. Obviously, not a fact since according to the powers that be who name breeds all call them dogs. I just don't see the little ones that way.


So... what are they then? Cats? 

There is a BIG difference between saying 'I don't like small dogs' and 'Small dogs are not dogs.' You went from an opinion, to trying to state a fact, whether you believe it or not, and last time I checked, all breeds of dog belonged to Canis Familiaris, regardless of size or the noise they make when they bark.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

collierescue13 said:


> You may think my statement is a falsehood cptjack but again it's still my opinion. Obviously, not a fact since according to the powers that be who name breeds all call them dogs. I just don't see the little ones that way. Maybe in time I might change my "opinion" but as it stands today that is the one I hold.


Is it really that hard to understand the difference between stating an opinion, and stating an opinion _as fact_?

Opinion: Collies have too much energy for me.
Opinion as fact: Collies are all spazzes that only a crazy person would own.

Opinion: I don't like poodles because I don't like the look of curly coats.
Opinion as fact: Poodles are hideous.

Opinion: I don't like small dogs.
Opinion as fact: Small dogs aren't real dogs.

Obviously, as shown by the past few successful pages of this thread, people aren't offended by opinions (or if they are, they are not offended enough to argue). People _are_ offended when you state your incorrect opinion about their breed or size category of dog as a fact.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

The only bark Watson knows how to make is a high pitched shriek. He's pretty sure he's a real huntin' dawg though.

(eta: he will weigh 45lbs full grown, so he's in no way a small dog - just pointing out the ridiculousness of saying that small dogs and those who don't have a big bark aren't real dogs)


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

After reading this I want to amend my list a little...
Specific Traits that are a no go...
- _constant_ whining. Our current two dogs are the whiny types. It doesn't bother me much now but when I first came home the hound whined _literally 24 hours a day_. Just a constant, steady stream of high pitched noise, no matter what we were doing. Talking altogether, wants to be involved.... whine. Chilling watching TV, wants to be doing something.... whine. Can't live with it.
- Severe SA. I've done my time and rehabilitation for that specific issue. I could handle a mild/moderate case but I never want to be wonder if I'll be coming home to an injured dog again. I like to leave the house and I have no desire to feel guilty for it.
- Extreme grooming requirements. Considering I get my own hair cut about twice a year I won't be making monthly trips to the groomers. I suppose it would be okay if I could DIY somehow, with either clippers or even just scissors

Chow and Shar Pei: They kindof scare me a bit. I have trouble reading them and the combo of aloof and guarding instinct makes for a tough dog to handle. Doesn't help much that the ones I know here in the city are owned by people who "thought they looked like fluffy teddy bears" and are in no way equipped to handle a dog that serious. Dangerous.


----------



## collierescue13 (Feb 20, 2013)

Obviously, you don't understand an opinion is an opinion whether it's factual or not. No one has to agree with it and a few of you have made it painfully clear that you don't. Bottom line is it's still my opinion. That's obviously pretty clear. I will now delete my previous posts since I didn't come on this site to fight with people about how they feel about their dogs. I was just hoping to read some interesting stuff and give some input where I thought I could possibly be helpful without getting bombarded by people about my thoughts on a matter. (which honestly would have been directed towards the "dogs" and not the people who got so hurt themselves about my said opinion)


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

alright...who has the Picard face-palm ??..I'm at work or I would bust it out right now


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

collierescue13 said:


> Totally agree! Any dog that yips instead of says WOOF WOOF is not a dog imo.


Yeeeaaahhh..... my 90 lb hound dog yips, whines and screeches one helluva a lot. She has both taken on (and taken down) a threatening pit bull and yet is routinely bossed around by our 15 lb pap mix. So according to your theory she is a dog because of her huge size and power, but she isn't a dog because she yips and submits to the tiny terror.... but then again she is a real dog if she's badass enough to go toe to toe with a pit.... I'm confused, can we get a ruling on official dog-status? 

 Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of the fight in the dog. Also..... Jonas.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

You people and your "dogs"


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

collierescue13 said:


> Obviously, you don't understand an opinion is an opinion whether it's factual or not. No one has to agree with it and a few of you have made it painfully clear that you don't. Bottom line is it's still my opinion.


"Any dog that yips instead of says WOOF WOOF is not a dog. . ." is not an opinion. It's a supposed fact, which is 100% untrue.
I wonder if you feel the same about Basenjis? Considering they absolutely do not 'woof woof'.
Huskies don't 'woof woof' either, so are they not dogs? 
My father has a mix that SCREAMS when he "barks". I guess he's not a dog either, despite his keen ability to take on coyotes. 

So, yeah, we get it, you don't like small dogs, but they ARE dogs, despite whatever twisted view of them you might have.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

aiw said:


> Also..... Jonas.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.


Hahahaha

(too short)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

So. Which of these is a dog?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

collierescue13 said:


> Obviously, you don't understand an opinion is an opinion whether it's factual or not.


Clearly I do, because my two categories were "opinion" and "opinion stated as fact." 

I'm gonna answer the OP's question now. I don't like to list specific breeds because there could always be an exception, but these are the broader categories that I couldn't (happily) live with:

-Anything brachycephalic. I know they don't all snore and wheeze, but some do, and many seem to have issues with overheating. Also, while I find some brachy dogs cute (love Frenchies), overall, I'm just not all that fond of the look.

-Anything with loose jowls and/or that drools a lot. I don't like the look and I find drool gross.

-Anything with a curly or constantly-growing coat. I'm just not into that kind of grooming.

-Anything too energetic. I enjoy walking for an hour or two every day and doing a bit of playing inside and trick training, but I wouldn't be happy with a dog that required hard exercise every day.

-On the flip side, anything that wouldn't want to walk with me for a couple of hours (sometimes longer) or wasn't interested in learning.

-A dog that loved and wanted to play with every human and dog it met. I know this is partly a training thing, and I'm sure I could train a dog to have some self-control, but I don't want to own a dog that's predisposed to loving everyone. I like my one-person, aloof (but not human-aggressive) breeds.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

CptJack.... thats hilarious!!!

"Please don't hurt me kitty, I'm just a lowly Rottweiler...."

As for the issue of opinion, I could say "the earth is flat, that is my opinion". Sure, I have a right to it, but I shouldn't be surprised when confronted with a mountain of evidence against such a silly idea and a certain amount of disbelief that I could actually accept something so ridiculous and demonstrably untrue. You have a right to say it, and we all have a right to respond with.... "say WHAT?!"


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I love mad dogs!. But i can live with any type of dog almost. But not Shar pei's, Chinese Cresteds, Poodles and Pugs sorry i just never want to own these breeds.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

> It's strange, but that describes my female schnauzer growing up. She was easily the most intuitive and perceptive dog I've ever met, very soft, and fairly independent. Her brother, however, was a typical pushy terrier, but I do think that soft type exists in terriers, even if it's not the norm (though it sounds more like the norm in rat terriers from the stories I hear).


I totally believe you! Though, besides the aforementioned rat terrier, I've never met a terrier with the traits I need in a dog (low-vocal, sensitive/soft, etc.). Doesn't mean there aren't some, I realize. I do find many terriers and hounds absolutely adorable, and if the *right* individual somehow ended up in my life, I'm sure it'd be great. But the quintessential feisty terrier or nose-driven, baying hound would probably drive me mad. Heh heh. I'll admire those breeds in someone else's care.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't dare describe the dog I would *never* own because the moment I hit "submit," the very dog I described will walk into my life and carve out a place in my heart making a big fat liar out of me.

I really, really love dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

trainingjunkie said:


> I don't dare describe the dog I would *never* own because the moment I hit "submit," the very dog I described will walk into my life and carve out a place in my heart making a big fat liar out of me.
> 
> I really, really love dogs.


The last thing I posted was 'GSDs kind of freak me out/scare me'. I also said I didn't want a dog bigger than 45 lbs. Have you seen a picture of Thud, lately?









If he's not a GSD X I'll eat my hat. And he weighs around 35 lbs and is < 4 months old.

Before that, I didn't want a very small (under 15-20lb dog) and well. You know Kylie, right?

Yeah. Don't tempt fate. It makes your pack grow and your back ground shrink.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I just posted a picture of my pack on the photos section. My pack is many peoples' worst nightmare! 

I have not seen a current picture of Thud!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

trainingjunkie said:


> I just posted a picture of my pack on the photos section. My pack is many peoples' worst nightmare!
> 
> I have not seen a current picture of Thud!


I just posted. 

Your pack makes me want a whippet, really, really bad. All the traits I love about Jack


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

CptJack said:


> The only thing I can think when someone comes out with that is thinking of people who either treat them like surrogate children/dolls, dress them up and never train them until they're horrible


You know,so many people think that´s what ALL yorkie owners are like! lol.
My dogs *do not* wear clothes,they´re obedient,they´re well behaved,but I´ve noticed that so many people dont like this breed (and other toy breeds) because when they see them,they imagine them being owned by someone like Paris Hilton lol.Unfortunately,ALOT of people say things like "yorkies arent really dogs..they´re fashion accesories" due to the image some idiot bimbo has given the poor dog by carrying it around in a colourful tote instead of walking it,and letting it poop where ever it wants etc *sigh* 
I think toy breeds are perfect for dog lovers who live in a small house,apartment building or a place with no garden etc and when owned by someone responsable,they´re FANTASTIC dogs.*The same goes for all breeds* 

It really does irritate me to hear people say that my dogs are somehow less dogs because they weigh 3 and 4lbs.I´ve seen a pittbull dive under a bench because Milo barked at him! lol.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am coming to the conclusion that I cannot live with a nine month old Golden Retriever that has little or no training. My little dogs are terrified of him, I took him in rather than have him stay in the pound when he was picked up from where he was as he belonged to a relative. I said I would give it a try and have done some obedience work with him so he is a little better but not fair for my little dogs to be scared to go outside. I bring him in and put him in a crate and let them out but can't see myself crating and rotating until he "grows up". At least this way I can find him a suitable home with someone who will put the time in with him.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

In my state, there are golden retriever rescues that are incredible. Really incredible. Might be worth peeking in to. In MN, the dogs are in-home fostered. I really love RAGOM, which is MN based, but I bet there are other groups all over the place.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

"Chow and Shar Pei: They kindof scare me a bit. I have trouble reading them and the combo of aloof and guarding instinct makes for a tough dog to handle. Doesn't help much that the ones I know here in the city are owned by people who "thought they looked like fluffy teddy bears" and are in no way equipped to handle a dog that serious. Dangerous."


When I had my chow, I found that a lot of people were afraid of him-he wasn't a typically behaved Chow but I can see how people find them hard to read. The aloofness and guarding instinct are part of what I liked about him. We got him by default as a puppy-someone else put a deposit on him, didn't take him, so the person who was selling him (worked with my husband) asked if we'd like to have him. She gave him to us and voila-I had a chow. Once I got him, I researched some into their temperment, do's, don't's etc. I wound up with a really good dog. Do I think I'd ever get another chow with his character? No. That's why I haven't pursued getting another one. I loved him but I'm a bit leery about their reputations overall, too. In the wrong hands a chow truly could be a dangerous dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

collierescue13 said:


> Ok. One last comment and then I'm done with this seeing there's no point in arguing about my thoughts differing from anothers. You may think my statement is a falsehood cptjack but again it's still my opinion. Obviously, not a fact since according to the powers that be who name breeds all call them dogs. I just don't see the little ones that way. Maybe in time I might change my "opinion" but as it stands today that is the one I hold. Again, I am sorry you are offended since you obviously value them all the same. For the sake of this thread that thosewords states seemingly goes nowhere every few months, I will not give me "opinion" concerning this matter again. I apologize for having an "opinion" that differs from others but I guess that's what happens sometimes with opinions.


Oh man... what are these little furry things with big ears living in my house if they are not dogs. 

I feel like I have been duped.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Oh man... what are these little furry things with big ears living in my house if they are not dogs.
> 
> I feel like I have been duped.


Bats. Clearly.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't dislike any breeds really. I pretty much love every dog I meet. I find something about them charming. I am picky about which ones I bring home because I will try to keep any dog I end up with even if they don't fit very well.



CptJack said:


> Bats. Clearly.


I will be very concerned if she starts flying around at night.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

aiw said:


> Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of the fight in the dog. Also..... Jonas.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.


Heheheheheh. Guess who doesn't mess with the other?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thud's big, but he's a giraffe.

(Not the pic I was looking for, but apt, anyway)

Found it:










Do I need to tell you who the boss is?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL, that picture of Jonas is totally freaky. I wouldn't mess with him either . Eyeballs. . .


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Can I continue to do agility with my bats?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Funny story, Summer is nicknamed Beast by the agility folk for the crazy noises she makes while waiting her turn in agility.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Why didn't you guys tell us they weren't dogs sooner??? Now it's just awkward. 

I guess I should have seen the signs. 
It yaps. 









It wears clothes. 









And It's no stranger to a colorful tote either.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Willowy said:


> LOL, that picture of Jonas is totally freaky. I wouldn't mess with him either . Eyeballs. . .


Aw I think he looks sweet for once.


----------



## Shanti (Nov 4, 2012)

Anything really gassy (my fiance farts enough!).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie's a pretty princess?










...I'll stop spamming eventually, really, but this is fun. (And I LOVE everyone else's pictures, too!)


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Aw I think he looks sweet for once.


I gotta say those eyes are kinda freaky in that picture lol


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Kylie's a pretty princess?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO. Only real dogs can be the prettiest of princesses and the fanciest of ladies...



















....... Not even my dogs.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> It yaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE her face in that first picture .I love that long "throw my head back" half barking/half howling lol.Milo does that when we talk to him,he awnsers right back,it´s so cute! lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

mrsahunter86 said:


> I gotta say those eyes are kinda freaky in that picture lol


He's a little man! MY FEELINGS.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> He's a little man! MY FEELINGS.


If it makes you feel better, I mostly want to feed him for that look.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I like hounds.




collierescue13 said:


> Obviously, you don't understand an opinion is an opinion whether it's factual or not. No one has to agree with it and a few of you have made it painfully clear that you don't. Bottom line is it's still my opinion. That's obviously pretty clear. I will now delete my previous posts since I didn't come on this site to fight with people about how they feel about their dogs. I was just hoping to read some interesting stuff and give some input where I thought I could possibly be helpful without getting bombarded by people about my thoughts on a matter. (which honestly would have been directed towards the "dogs" and not the people who got so hurt themselves about my said opinion)


I've said it before, and I'll say it again: You are entitled to hold and express any opinion you like. But your opinion doesn't come with a magical force field -- everyone else is just as entitled to hold and express their opinions _about_ your opinion as you were to express yours in the first place.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Also, Jonas is NOT freaky looking. And anyone who thinks so is freaky!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


> If it makes you feel better, I mostly want to feed him for that look.


That's exactly what I was doing to get him to stand near Shambles.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lola would like to see any of your REAL dogs pioneer their own boat.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> That's exactly what I was doing to get him to stand near Shambles.


I win at reading pleading eyes?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Little dogs are dogs. That's a fact. Canis lupus familiaris. Everything from a chihuahua to a Fila is a 'real dog'.

I have a wonderful picture of Mia in a pink tutu dress.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Also, Jonas is NOT freaky looking. And anyone who thinks so is freaky!


YEAH SEE. Poots is my dude and I'll cut y'all.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Lola is not a real dog. Real dogs all aspire to be a Lola, and that is a fact of life.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> He's a little man! MY FEELINGS.


Poots can have all my love. Those are houndy eyes and hound eyes are the best <3



Laurelin said:


> Oh man... what are these little furry things with big ears living in my house if they are not dogs.
> 
> I feel like I have been duped.





CptJack said:


> Bats. Clearly.


...they _aren't_ sugar gliders?


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> Lola would like to see any of your REAL dogs pioneer their own boat.


OMG!!! lol.Can she swim? I´d love to take mine swimming but havent tried it yet.I might start them off in a floatie too


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Poots can have all my love. Those are houndy eyes and hound eyes are the best <3


And his little deformed ears. <3


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

LoMD13 said:


>


This is the *best* "I see what you did there" pic.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Long backed breeds, brachycephalic breeds, extra large short lifespan breeds. Any breed that could not do a 4 mile walk without having to stop and pant for 10 minutes.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... come on! Do they all have to be "Princesses?" ...... (Leeo Bandit! Lol! )


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Gina_1978 said:


> OMG!!! lol.Can she swim? I´d love to take mine swimming but havent tried it yet.I might start them off in a floatie too


In all seriousness, Kylie is 3 months old here - or at least not yet 4. 










She was retrieving her tennis ball out of water less than 2 weeks later.










(Not a real dog my butt).

There was no coaxing necessary at all. She jumped in and she SWAM. We have to fight to keep her out of water now, when we walk, because it's freaking cold and the river is still there. Give it a go and see what they think. Some dogs love it, some don't, regardless of size. I can barely convince my formerly biggest dog (Jack) to get his paws wet.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> YEAH SEE. Poots is my dude and I'll cut y'all.


 I retract my former statement. Looks like an angel . Please don't cut me lol


----------



## collierescue13 (Feb 20, 2013)

sassafras said:


> I like hounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that Sass. I never complained about people disagreeing with what I said. My issue that some still want to argue about is that I stated my OPINION. Never said anything about it being factual. Never tried to put it in different categories. Never tried to disprove the fact that little dogs were indeed dogs. Just posted how I felt. Even went on to say that my thoughts may be shortsighted but they were mine. I find it funny how some people have nothing better to do then continue whining about my post even though the first couple of replies stated "this is what happens every couple of months when this post comes up". You would think if they didn't want this conversation in this post they would just let it go but I guess that's only obvious to me.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, we can debate forever. And then we start posting silly pics of our dogs with sarcastic captions, and then someone breaks out the Prince gifs. It's a cycle. You'll learn to love it.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

LoMD13 said:


> Lola would like to see any of your REAL dogs pioneer their own boat.


Im not opposed to cute dogs wearing clothing...
Sure, I think its Unmanly .. I don't like it.. but I can tolerate it!

I couldn't live with an Akita..
Small dogs dressing up in cowboy hats and romping around the bedroom is Superghey...

But...
I couldn't sleep in the same house with an Akita...
(What are you looking at...why don't you wag your tail...stop staring at me...!!)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Too soon?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I SO love it when a thread devolves into a photo album!

Great pictures everyone! Thanks for the laughs! I haven't had this much fun since some mutt was going to kick a champion's backside!


----------



## collierescue13 (Feb 20, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Too soon?


If you're going to break out Prince can he at least be singing Little Red Corvette?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

mrsahunter86 said:


> I retract my former statement. Looks like an angel . Please don't cut me lol


Jonas does all the cutting around here. He gangsta.



sassafras said:


> Too soon?


NEVER too soon. Or too late. Always appropriate.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


>


AND book marked.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

There's a reason why this forum literally gets thousands of views daily....you guys crack me up! (Besides some pretty darn good information of course). Guess one of these days I'll have to get a REAL dog too.

PS...my ladies say Jonas can share their crates anytime....


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I wish I had a not-dog so that I could partake in the awesomeness of what this thread has become! D:

Gypsy wants to know what the poundage cutoff is for not-dogs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

So Cavalier said:


> PS...my ladies say Jonas can share their crates anytime....


He's very handsome, but his heart belongs to Smalls. At least Smalls is the only dog he doesn't dish it to. I can't decide if that means he likes her or that he knows she'll throw down. No body messes with Smalls.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> He's very handsome, but his heart belongs to Smalls


Ahhh man! Now I have to break it to them that not only are they NOT dogs,.......Jonas is taken! Guess it's a good thing the treat shipment came in from Amazon today, they will be eating to sooth their broken hearts. :Cry:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

So Cavalier said:


> Ahhh man! Now I have to break it to them that not only are they NOT dogs,.......Jonas is taken! Guess it's a good thing the treat shipment came in from Amazon today, they will be eating to sooth their broken hearts. :Cry:


I can still box him up. Just say the word. 

Hey girl. I heard you like naps. Bitches love naps:


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Too soon?


FYI
Prince is not a purebred..


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> I can still box him up. Just say the word.


YAY! :whoo:

You have some of the best pictures of Jonas.....


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

collierescue13 said:


> I understand that Sass. I never complained about people disagreeing with what I said. My issue that some still want to argue about is that *I stated my OPINION*. Never said anything about it being factual. Never tried to put it in different categories. Never tried to disprove the fact that little dogs were indeed dogs.* Just posted how I felt.*


Trouble is how you felt is the DogForum equivalent of a yo' mamma joke.... Ain't nobody messin' with my mom or my dog. You're on notice collierescue, under threat of Prince...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pretty pretty Princess Mia.


5/52- Pretty Pretty Princess Mia by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I could learn to live with just about anything. I'm pretty easy going. haha
My favorite breeds are sighthounds, and working breeds. I just love that prey drive and energy level. 

I could not live with a dog that is always yapping, or barking. It kills me. I can only handle it to a degree. 
And unless I can fix this about Jasper I will not own a dog that weighs under 20 pounds. He is just too rough with them. He runs over Damon all the time and I am horrifed he will break his little legs (10 pound min pin). After Jasper is gone? Sure I could live with them.

In my life I have lived with lots of different breeds that I have learned to get along with.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

So Cavalier said:


> YAY! :whoo:
> 
> You have some of the best pictures of Jonas.....


See, I think so too, but a DFer who shall remain nameless accused me of having none!


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

i think the only breed that I would not want is a lab. I used to say that i don't want a small dog.. and now I have Roxy, a 15 lb dog (but hey, shes bigger then my cats ) Also super huge dogs kind of scare me... but being kinda tiny myself, a lot of that is because they can easily overpower me..


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't get why being small makes a dog less of a dog. If you can say that small dogs aren't dogs, they're accessories, then you could easily say that big dogs aren't real dogs, they're livestock. And are small horses really dogs?

I've had people make comments to the effect that my dogs don't know anything (as in tricks and obedience) because they're small, and lots of people are surprised when they discover that my dogs are better trained than 90% of dogs around here. Not that being highly trained makes them more dog-like anyway. Lots of big dogs only know "sit".

What's the definition of a dog that small dogs don't meet anyway? Is it how much dirt they attract? How often they get on furniture? How many tricks they know? I don't get it.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I can list more trained small dogs on this forum than I can big dogs.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Gina_1978 said:


> OMG!!! lol.Can she swim? I´d love to take mine swimming but havent tried it yet.I might start them off in a floatie too


She can swim, yes. She doesn't much care for it unless there are hot dogs involved.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

GTFO of here with Lola. Our littles can't measure up.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I really like hounds and I'm surprised more people here don't. I've always found them to be extremely sweet and good natured. I doubt I'll ever own one, but I do love meeting nice houndy dogs. The shelter where I used to volunteer was always bringing up beagle and other hound mixes from the south and every one was a great dog.


I thought the same thing. I don't want to ever own another one again, but I had Beagles growing up and a variety of beagle mixes and they were the best darn dogs, loyal to a fault, gentle and sweet natured and just got along with everyone and followed me everywhere. I have a deep respect and love for the beagle.....and the Treeing Walker


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> GTFO of here with Lola. Our littles can't measure up.


I'm sorry I can't do that, but Jonas's houndy eyes are a fair match. 

Can my little be a real dog if she plays frisbee?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Mine participates in orchestrated ring fights with dogs 5 times his size!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Pixie refuses to walk on grass. So clearly she's not a real dog.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Pixie refuses to walk on grass. So clearly she's not a real dog.


Ha!

Pixie has just won the princess prize.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

here are my brachycephalic non dogs lol

Camping and Canoeing 










Stealing toys from swimming Pit Bulls 










workn' the flirt pole 










but sometimes they do like to keep up appearances as non dogs lol


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Mike spotted a non-dog a couple days ago too. He didn't know what to think of it. 










That said, my father is also of the opinion that small dogs aren't dogs. In fact, my mother's dogs (pictured above) are labeled 'rats'. 

Look at 'em creepy rodents! 









I think it has something to do with keeping up appearances; my father would rather die than be spotted while taking a small dog out for a walk. 
Male ego... that's what that is.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Truthfully i used to dislike little dogs. i would tolerate them but didn't like them. now, since joining this forum,i love them! I seen what a well trained little dog can do. My sister and i were just discussing this morning about possibly talking my mom into going to the pound next day we don't have school and seeing if we can get one,lol. But to me small is besenji(sp?) and shorter. i wouldnt mind a smaller well trained dog. They are easier to take places and small dogs don't eat as much as my labs  I don't get this "not dog" thing!! my aunts chi will out run,out mud and out bark, Bentley,lol. he loves any chance to get muddy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hehehe! Eddee drives a pontoon boat! Lol! 











And proud of it! ...


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> They are beasts in a tiny package.


Not all are tiny either! Mine is 20 lbs. Purebred standard dachshunds can get even bigger. 

A lot of the stuff I don't like, other people don't like either, like brachycephalic (all the snorting!), super furry coat blowing, shed monsters (but I'm happy to visit yours!), anything that requires a "drool cloth." Just not for me. I think where I deviate from the norm is that I don't think I could ever, ever live with a retriever of any kind. They kind of make me nuts. This may just be a symptom of too many people owning retrievers because they're "good family dogs" without really training them or exercising them enough turning them into bored, understimulated nutballs with too much energy. I have known a few labs who I liked very much, and didn't make me nuts, but I still don't think it's something I could live with.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I've met very few individual dogs that I didn't like ...but I guess if I had to pick some qualities that I didn't care for they would be 

extensive grooming (and for me that would be anything beyond a bath and nail trim every few months and general ear cleaning/face wipe) 
I'm also not a fan of breeds with beards ....I just don't like the look and I don't like wet muzzle hair all the time
I don't really care for aloof personalities so probably most guardian breeds wouldn't be for me but besides that I can't say I would definitely not own any breed at this time


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Push came to shove I could probably live with most traits but purely on preference I'd say I wouldn't choose a dog that:

-weighs less than 30# or more than 75#
-drools
-brachy enough that they snort often, snore, or can't walk 4-5 miles in the summer
-nothing with a coat that requires a trip to the groomers every 4-6 weeks. I'm very much a wash and wear person, preference for shorter single coats.
-high energy requiring 1+ hours of true running/exertion to not be bouncing off the walls hyper
-aloof and/or independent dogs, I love velcro dogs that are everyone's friend, doesn't HAVE to greet everyone we see but when approached is happy to say hi to strangers. 
-Can't do needy dogs though, velcro is fine but when it crosses over to needy they annoy me. (ie wanting to be with me is fine, wanting constant attention is annoying)

In general I'm a big fan of hounds, pits, labs, 40-60# short haired mutts but individual personality is a huge factor. I've absolutely loved some boxer mixes we've had at the shelter but what I've heard about some purebred boxers they'd be too hyper for me.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

Dogs with smushed in faces too!. Its been in my since the start of the year to get a french bulldog


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dagwall said:


> -brachy enough that they snort often, snore, or can't walk 4-5 miles in the summer.


I'm not picking on you (at all!) but the brachy and exercise thing's come up a few times in the thread. I'm NOT addressing not liking the look, sound, or claiming there are no health problems (believe me, I've complained like mad about the continued breeding of the dogs who are as extreme as she is)

I have to say, though, in spite of the fact that she snores while she's awake, obviously has breating problems AND has a heart issue AND has low grade luxatting patellas, unless it's 90+, she can do several miles without problem. She'll turn purplish and faint if she flat out runs for very long, she is constantly panting and she's totally intolerant to cold, but she's never had an issue/been in unusual distress keeping up with Jack and Kylie on our hikes, even for the 10 mile ones. The only real difference is she does a lot less tearing around than they do at our off leash zoomie interludes, and tends to wade and flop in water rather than swim in it, when we do that. 

When I first got her I was a lot more 'protective' about it, because I couldn't tell when she was in real distress, but I've since learned her limits, and even with having nearly every issue it's possible to have associated, she's capable of quite a lot.

I think a lot of what bothers me about the breeding of those faces, as they are now, is that they're still athletic little dogs. I suspect if Bug could BREATHE (and didn't have the heart murmur and bad knees) she could RUN that ten miles.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I'm not picking on you (at all!) but the brachy and exercise thing's come up a few times in the thread and while not liking them is more than fine (TBH, Bug drives me APE with the snoring and snorting and seriously just makes me twitchy as hell).


For me it is mostly about the constant noise of snorting and snoring that would drive me crazy. I could deal with the exercise/heat precautions much easier and know it is very much dependent on the individual dog. Hell I've been around bassets or other hounds who snort and snore a lot and wouldn't choose to live with them either as a general rule.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dagwall said:


> For me it is mostly about the constant noise of snorting and snoring that would drive me crazy. I could deal with the exercise/heat precautions much easier and know it is very much dependent on the individual dog. Hell I've been around bassets or other hounds who snort and snore a lot and wouldn't choose to live with them either as a general rule.


Yep. That I get. I can't stand my HUSBAND's snoring. Bug tries to sleep with me and I go insane. I'm ALMOST used to it during the day now, but I get downright homicidal if she's snoring at me at night. 

I just wanted to address it in general since the exercise/activity thing had come up a few times.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Yep. That I get. I can't stand my HUSBAND's snoring. Bug tries to sleep with me and I go insane. I'm ALMOST used to it during the day now, but I get downright homicidal if she's snoring at me at night.
> 
> I just wanted to address it in general since the exercise/activity thing had come up a few times.


this makes me laugh a little, because I was anti small dog snoring too... until I had retrievers. No idea if its just because Nug is growing into all that floppy puppy skin, but he snores like its his JOB. like bug snoring, but a 70 lb dog doing it  

I just tune it out at this point.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

lil_fuzzy said:


> I don't get why being small makes a dog less of a dog. If you can say that small dogs aren't dogs, they're accessories, then you could easily say that big dogs aren't real dogs, they're livestock.


THIS!! ^

ALOT of "big dog" people tend to mock small dogs because they think they´re just something we want to carry around to match our clothes and to get peoples attention,and I hate that.I also had one person (on another forum) tell me that I should "have a kid" instead of pampering a "poor excuse for a dog" o.0 Um..I have 3 kids! 
Just because my dogs are tiny on the outside (shhh..they do not know this lol) it doesnt mean they´re useless or that they´re just a fashion accessory.As I said in my PP,small dog owners are not all Paris Hilton thank you very much 




lil_fuzzy said:


> I've had people make comments to the effect that my dogs don't know anything (as in tricks and obedience) because they're small, and lots of people are surprised when they discover that my dogs are better trained than 90% of dogs around here. Not that being highly trained makes them more dog-like anyway. Lots of big dogs only know "sit".


Exactly! Why does their small size automatically mean they are going to be dumb or stubborn,or even untrainable? My dogs are really well behaved..we take them out with us *alot*,which is one of the advantages of having such a small dog  and they are always very obedient and well behaved.




lil_fuzzy said:


> Pixie refuses to walk on grass. So clearly she's not a real dog.


Mine hate grass too..so I guess they´re just walking hair pieces?? lol


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just had to say that when I first joined this forum,I felt like a fish out of water.I thought that I wasnt welcome because I owned yorkshire teriers and not big dogs.I posted a little and then left for a while...I really did asume this was a "big breed" forum lol.

I´m actually very glad that I came back and realised that I was wrong


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a few balance and coordination issues as well as leg problems so I fear for the life of any dog under 20# around me. 
I prefer dogs that are 40#+ because if my legs give out a larger dog has a better chance of helping me back up on my feet. 

I've had bad experiences with smaller dogs as well. I know small dogs can be trained but when they are trained and are well behaved they are usually the exception. Small dogs sadly attract people who want fashion accessories. It's not the dogs fault, it's the average small dog owners and the medias fault.

People on this board with small dogs are the best exceptions ever.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't actually think there are more badly behaved small dogs than large dogs. I think a lot is perception. My dogs are smaller than most dogs we encounter so that could be a contributing factor. I also think people with badly behaved small dogs are more apt to take their dogs places anyways than people with badly behaved big dogs. My neighbors have a golden that is a menace. It gets out every now and then and I have to wrangle her. She's robably around 60 lbs and ZERO manners. So the solution is just not to walk her because she jumps and scratches so bad. A small dog behaving the same way is a lot easier to physically man-handle.

But I actually don't see more small dogs misbehaving than big dogs. I've taken some records and it's really pretty even. I will say the giant breeds I come across seem pretty impeccably behaved for the most part. might be luck but then again might be necessity. I do see some pretty badly behaved small dogs but also some pretty badly behaved big/medium dogs too. It's been annoying lately because the weather has been nicer and the park is getting flooded with fair weather dog walkers and their misbehaving dogs. When it's cold, rainy, or really hot we usually only see a few dogs at the park and all well behaved.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm just thinking about my (real-life) friends and family members right now, and I think the good small dog owners outnumber the bad ones. I have a friend with a lovely pom, one with a great little minpin (who loves kids and other dogs and even bunnies), one with a sweet shih tzu, one with a yorkie who's a bit nervous but not at all snappy or yappy, an aunt with a mini dachshund that tolerates far more child manhandling than she should have to (my cousins also both have good mini dachshunds), a family with three kids and three papillons (biggest issue there is barking at strange dogs), a husband and wife with a happy little schipperke, another family with three papillons (one of the dogs is deaf)... and those are all "normal" owners, not involved in show or sports. I also know a bunch of show dogs (papillons and shih tzus mostly) who are great. I can only think of one dog that has a fairly big issue -- one of my aunts has a shih tzu that resource guards her and her furniture. I used to have a grandmother with a horrible chihuahua who would bite anything that moved, but both that dog and my grandmother are long gone now.

That's only my personal experience, though; I'm sure some of you have friends and relatives who treat their small dogs as accessories. But I think that a lot of that perception also comes from TV, not from what we're actually seeing. I live in one of the most dog-heavy areas of Toronto, so I see a LOT of dogs every day, and I don't see a disproportionate number of ill-behaved dogs of any size.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Most of the dogs I see are equally about terrors. The bigger dogs are on chains in back yards, the smaller dogs are in the mall in a handbag, or some other place a dog has no business being. The dogs I see out on hiking and walking trails are all just about equally good, but I see a lot more people walking their larger dogs than their tiny ones. 

Of the dogs I actually KNOW - it's still about 50/50, regardless of size. They're just terrors and unsocialized in different ways.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree that I don't see the "small dogs as accessories" around here. Most people I know have medium to small dogs, and I see plenty of dogs of all sizes out on the rail trail by my house. Generally, they're all pretty even in terms of behavior, good and bad - across the board the dogs I meet are nice dogs, though most are lacking in manners no matter what their size.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Probably a location issue with the difference in small dog behavior then. I'm basing on Ft Mcmurray AB, Edmonton AB, St.Johns nfld and various small towns nfld.

It those areas I've seen bad behavior not at all tolerated in dogs over 15# but almost encouraged in smaller dogs.

I only have a month experience in TO so I can't really say.


When I mention bad behavior I'm thinking, jumping, aggressiveness, biting, leash pulling


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Scenthounds and brachycephalic dogs come to mind first. I like the looks of certain scenthounds but I've never liked the attitude of any of the ones I've known. My mom's Dachshunds aren't quick learners or bright and bouncy like my Roxie is and they just aren't my type of dog.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I certainly see "small dogs as accessories" CONSTANTLY where I live. Maybe it's a city thing. Of course I do see people with big dogs that are unsocialized and scary. But where I live, it seems like a rarity for a small dog to be treated like a DOG (and trained, and expected to behave well). People seem to think it's cute when their little dog is reactive and yappy or, worse, bitey. Of course it's not universal. But I know most of the neighborhood dogs (and there are a LOT of them), and I can only think of about two small dogs in my 'hood that don't act that way. 

I guess I just assume that these people in my neighborhood just don't care if their small dog acts like a spaz. But these behaviors would be seen as totally unacceptable in a bigger dog. Maybe that's why they don't have bigger dogs?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

A lot of people I run into seem pretty genuinely embarrassed by their dog's bad behavior. But also overwhelmed. Some people make small talk or laugh when they're embarrassed like that. Not saying it's ok, but I think their intentions can get translated wrong. There was a lady with two yorkies here that were AWFUL. I saw them a lot at the park. Her dogs would be lunging at mine and snarling. The entire time she walked they were awful... It's very easy to just think she doesn't care. But after passing by her with my dogs several times she started profusely apologizing for her dogs' behavior and complimenting my dogs for being so good. I was able to suggest a trainer. No idea if she took the advice but she definitely was bothered by the behavior.

Ada probably made me look like crap. I had to take her to the vet a few times and she was a hooligan. Lunging, barking, growling, jumping all over everyone. People probably saw a young girl with a smallish yorkie looking mutt and thought things more than once. But the truth was she was an abandoned stray with HW and pregnant that had probably had zero training and had probably never seen a vet before. 

I also notice people with one badly behaved dog tend to have all their dogs misbehaving regardless of size.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I do agree somewhat that behavior in little dogs is viewed differently than big dogs. I get lots of little dog people who want their dog to meet Watson. When he tries to play with them and pounce on them, they growl and look extremely uncomfortable, while their owner is saying "She just loves other dogs! Go on, meet the doggy!" At least the big dog owners who have uncomfortable dogs seem to recognize it and get their dog out of the situation, instead of encouraging them to be pounced on by an overeager puppy. I've had to physically pull Watson away from some of these little dogs because I can tell the dog is uncomfortable and might snap, while the owners just push them in closer. 

So I can see how people ignore behavior and signs in little dogs that they take seriously in larger ones.

ETA: And I was on the end of the leash of two reactive and yappy schnauzers for many years. I was certainly embarrassed! We were just overwhelmed and didn't really know what to do about it, so I try to give people the benefit of the doubt when their dogs are reactive and crazy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I do agree somewhat that behavior in little dogs is viewed differently than big dogs. I get lots of little dog people who want their dog to meet Watson. When he tries to play with them and pounce on them, they growl and look extremely uncomfortable, while their owner is saying "She just loves other dogs! Go on, meet the doggy!" At least the big dog owners who have uncomfortable dogs seem to recognize it and get their dog out of the situation, instead of encouraging them to be pounced on by an overeager puppy. I've had to physically pull Watson away from some of these little dogs because I can tell the dog is uncomfortable and might snap, while the owners just push them in closer.
> 
> So I can see how people ignore behavior and signs in little dogs that they take seriously in larger ones.



THIS! This is EXACTLY what was upsetting me about 'aren't real dogs'. Because there ARE people with this attitude, both who own the dogs and who don't, and they seem COMPLETELY oblivious to the signs that a little dog is uncomfortable and maybe getting the dog out of that situation (or themselves) is a good idea.

Jack and Bug are small, but Bug is bulky and Jack is technically on the small end of medium. They get smiled at when people walk by (mostly, there was that one incident with Jack and the JRT) Kylie? Kylie doing the EXACT SAME THING, which is minding her business walking or sitting by us waiting for them to pass, has people trying to pick her up, shoving themselves, bodyparts, dogs and children into her face, and cooing. 

And likewise, there are two poms always running lose when we pass by, as well as a chow mix. the chow mix gets called back when it follows us growling. Same owner? Ignores the poms losing their minds. 

Same behavior, same people, and completely different reactions to it.

It makes me nuts - and Kylie's not even that tiny, anymore!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm glad Watson has at least developed some social skills at this point and will back off from the uncomfortable dogs (though he's still in a play bow the whole time, hoping they'll come around). When he was younger, like 4 months, he didn't have a clue and clearly the other owners didn't either.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, Biscuit won't go anywhere near most dogs when she's on leash at this point. I attribute that partly to an incident where she really nearly got killed by a large off-leash dog (it got her whole neck in its mouth and started to shake her...somehow my husband got it to let go and she amazing didn't even have a bite mark, but it took several days for her to simmer down), but also partly to the extremely large number of times she's been yapped at in the face by one random neighborhood small dog or another. 

CptJack and elrohwen, I totally agree with what you're saying about people being oblivious about how their small dogs are feeling. I think that's part of what I mean when I say people treat their small dogs like accessories. It's like they don't realize, or don't acknowledge, that their small dogs are actually living beings with feelings and emotions, not glorified throw pillows. The upshot of that is that they don't take care of their dogs and force them into uncomfortable or scary situations, but also that they allow their dogs to misbehave. It's like they don't even acknowledge that their dog has behavior at all.

For example...it always seems to be the small dog owners who just stand there letting their dog fixate on mine, getting more and more upset, escalating to barking and lunging...instead of just WALKING AWAY. How hard is it to just keep walking? But no, instead they watch their dog freak out, maybe thinking it's cute. If a big dog exhibits those behaviors, I dunno, maybe it's just much more obvious that something is amiss.

This forum is a testament to the fact that this attitude is NOT universal...and that small dogs are just as doggish as real dogs (even if you can't use them as footrests unless you have very tiny feet). But if my city neighborhood is any indication...the people on this forum are so far from the average it's not even funny.


----------



## SammieSue (Jun 4, 2009)

I would never want to own a boxer. Maybe it is pure coincidence but every boxer I have met is wild and they JUMP like crazy. Granted this may be that they were untrained but it turned me off. I don't think I would be able to do enough for a dog with THAT much energy. I am sure there are other breeds that would fit in this category as well.

Other than that, I don't think I'd ever want a dog that needed regular grooming...long hair, curly hair, none of that. 
I like 30lb+ dogs.....so no little dogs for me except maybe a dachshund. My ideal dog is a decent sized, short haired mutt  And I have 4 of them


----------



## SammieSue (Jun 4, 2009)

But I will say, I am pretty sure that I could fall in love with just about any friendly dog regardless of what I think I prefer. Never k now until you try. It's hard to judge a breed by another person's dog, because you might raise the dog completely different, train it, and have a great dog. While someone else goes out and gets a high energy dog and crates it all the time. Those two dogs will be quite different regardless of breed. So... really... I can't say never to any dog. I love dogs


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Hounds.

I love them, and my childhood dog was a beagle, but the high prey drive and difficulty training them to be reliable off leash just doesn't mesh well with me.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Kayota said:


> Scenthounds and brachycephalic dogs come to mind first. I like the looks of certain scenthounds but I've never liked the attitude of any of the ones I've known. *My mom's Dachshunds aren't quick learners or bright and bouncy* like my Roxie is and they just aren't my type of dog.


I haven't worked with many, but the ones I have worked with have been bouncy and extremely quick learners. Not my type of breed, wouldn't own one, but based on the ones I've met I like them.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't like brachycephalic type dogs...but I do believe I could own and love the heck out of a frenchie....they are just so darn cute!!!


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

sclevenger said:


> I don't like brachycephalic type dogs...but I do believe I could own and love the heck out of a frenchie....they are just so darn cute!!!


My sister has a frenchie and I dont know if they all have issues,but hers seems to be allergic to EVERYTHING! Her face has swollen to the size of a watermelon a few times due to something she ate (this has stopped her breathing),and she has had to be rushed to the ER vet MANY times to have allergy related reactions sorted out.They cant go on runs or long walks either because she reaches a point where she cannot get her breath because of how her air pipes and neck are built (the vet said this is practically the norm in these breeds),and she´s still just a puppy.She was a year old on the same day as my two.
She also has to sleep in the kitchen because she snores...LOUDLY lol.Oh,and she is also a farter,and believe me,I had *never* heard a dog fart like that before! It sounds _just_ like a human,only it smells 100 times worse o.0


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Gina_1978 said:


> My sister has a frenchie and I dont know if they all have issues,but hers seems to be allergic to EVERYTHING! Her face has swollen to the size of a watermelon a few times due to something she ate (this has stopped her breathing),and she has had to be rushed to the ER vet MANY times to have allergy related reactions sorted out.They cant go on runs or long walks either because she reaches a point where she cannot get her breath because of how her air pipes and neck are built (the vet said this is practically the norm in these breeds),and she´s still just a puppy.She was a year old on the same day as my two.
> She also has to sleep in the kitchen because she snores...LOUDLY lol.Oh,and she is also a farter,and believe me,I had *never* heard a dog fart like that before! It sounds _just_ like a human,only it smells 100 times worse o.0


Frenchies are not the healthiest breed but I would not say this is the norm for them (own one myself, and have lived with about 24 different ones lol). 

My guy is a pretty good breather, and he rarely snores. 

Really depends on each individual dog and the breeder they came from.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

meggels said:


> Frenchies are not the healthiest breed but I would not say this is the norm for them (own one myself, and have lived with about 24 different ones lol).
> 
> My guy is a pretty good breather, and he rarely snores.
> 
> Really depends on each individual dog and the breeder they came from.


Ugh..well it makes even less sense (if possible) that my sister wants to make a profit from hers by breeding her from her next heat onwards then


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Gina_1978 said:


> Ugh..well it makes even less sense (if possible) that my sister wants to make a profit from hers by breeding her from her next heat onwards then


That's pretty awful. If the dog has that many issues, it should NOT be bred. I'd be happy to talk to her about how EXPENSIVE and time consuming whelping a litter of frenchie puppies is. How easily the puppies die. It is not easy, and she could very well lose her dog and/or the puppies...


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

meggels said:


> That's pretty awful. If the dog has that many issues, it should NOT be bred. I'd be happy to talk to her about how EXPENSIVE and time consuming whelping a litter of frenchie puppies is. How easily the puppies die. It is not easy, and she could very well lose her dog and/or the puppies...


Oh we´ve talked about that.Even her vet told her that more often than not,frenchies need c-sections and they are quite prone to complications during whelping.My sister just says that as long as she starts labour during the day during her vets open hours,it´ll be cheaper,and she´ll get her money back with the pups.
All rigorously planned to the last detail as you can see *sarcasm here*...but what can you expect from someone who goes on a 7 day cruise and a two week holiday and leaves her puppy alone on the balcony?? (a neighbour had to go down daily to feed her).

I suppose you can tell that I do not agree with ALOT of what she does


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh sweet jesus. PLEASE let me talk to her.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

meggels said:


> Oh sweet jesus. PLEASE let me talk to her.


It wouldent do any good believe me,she´s not the kind of person who listens or cares in general..this is why we don´t get along.I´m hoping that her vet ends up convincing her due to the breathing problems she keeps having and her being over weight.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I guess if she loses the mother dog due to complications at 2am (dogs seem to like giving birth after office hours, heh) and has to hand-raise some puppies, she might change her mind about wanting to breed pretty quick. Ugh, some people.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> Well, I guess if she loses the mother dog due to complications at 2am (dogs seem to like giving birth after office hours, heh) and has to hand-raise some puppies, she might change her mind about wanting to breed pretty quick. Ugh, some people.


Her hubbie would quickly lose interest in breeding if he has to fork out on a c-section,then powdered puppy milk (it´s very expensive here) and then of course,get up around the clock evey 2 hours to feed them..then there´s the shots,the de-worming etc etc.
Some people tend to think that when they breed their own dogs,they get free puppies..there´s no such thing *sigh*


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Gina_1978 said:


> Her hubbie would quickly lose interest in breeding if he has to fork out on a c-section,then powdered puppy milk (it´s very expensive here) and then of course,get up around the clock evey 2 hours to feed them..then there´s the shots,the de-worming etc etc.
> Some people tend to think that when they breed their own dogs,they get free puppies..there´s no such thing *sigh*


Tell them that they, as inexperienced and clueless frenchie "breeders" could very likely shell out the money for a c-section (which is pretty much necessary, no one does natural births in frenchies lol), and then LOSE the puppies, so they can't make their money back. :frusty: Losing at least one puppy is not at all uncommon. If they are not watching those puppies around the clock, they could easily lose all of them.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Why is it that people think that breeding dogs is easy and profitable? From everything that I've read and heard about breeding, it's just complete hell (up at 2am feeding 9 puppies because momma dog didn't want to nurse her own pups) and way too expensive to do casually (c-section, food, puppy shots and such). You won't catch me breeding dogs anytime soon.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> Why is it that people think that breeding dogs is easy and profitable? From everything that I've read and heard about breeding, it's just complete hell (up at 2am feeding 9 puppies because momma dog didn't want to nurse her own pups) and way too expensive to do casually (c-section, food, puppy shots and such). You won't catch me breeding dogs anytime soon.


Because it is... if you're doing it wrong.

It's easy and cheap to stick two dogs together, hope it takes, not give the bitch the extra care she needs during her term, not properly care for the pups, then sell them. 

I know people that sell puppies that don't even de-worm them or give them their first vaccinations but then turn around and sell them for $200 each at 6 or 7 weeks old. Within about 4 months, they've made hundreds of dollars and not lost a penny.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Most hounds. I don't like the typical overly friendly, "duh" kind of attitude the ones I've met have. Not to say they're not smart... they are in their own way. But yeah, they're just too goofy and "dumb" acting for me. Super sweet, I just couldn't live with.

Pit Bulls and most bully breeds. I couldn't live with the way people treat you sometimes when you have a Pit, but I also am not a huge fan of the overly friendliness about them, or the potential for DA, or the over-exuberance a lot of them have.

Most Northern breeds.


----------



## squiggles (Feb 22, 2013)

Hounds! the baying.... oh the baying. We have a couple of basset hounds who live down the street.
When they first moved in I thought someone had run over a dog outside my window. Hounds are adorable and goofy, but I know too many who put their nose down and are gone. Anything that requires regular trips to a groomer, or light coloured dogs. A dog I couldn't take hiking year round just wouldn't work either.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

squiggles said:


> Hounds! the baying.... oh the baying. We have a couple of basset hounds who live down the street.
> When they first moved in I thought someone had run over a dog outside my window. Hounds are adorable and goofy, but I know too many who put their nose down and are gone. Anything that requires regular trips to a groomer, or light coloured dogs. A dog I couldn't take hiking year round just wouldn't work either.


We have hounds a few houses down from us, they bark only at night, at all hours of the night. Thank the powers that be, that Manna doesn't even give 2 seconds thought about joining in the conversation. i ended up buying a little bird house thing that emits high pitched sounds, so I could turn it on at night and get some sleep. 

The SPCA/animal control (they are the same unit here) says "There's nothing we can do, the owners claim that they are working on the problem" 

I don't think I could own a hound either.


edit
this thing


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm open to tiny dogs but I'm not much interested in giant breeds. I really fall apart when I lose a pet, and expecting to lose one at only 8 or 9 would trouble me every day.

As a backcountry hiker, off-leash reliability is very important to me. Naturally, I just ended up with a trained bear-hunting hound who is not and never will be trustworthy in the woods. So now we hike with a headcollar and a regular collar, and two leashes (she can be a handful and if she slips a collar when she's tracking she would be GONE.)










I don't care for drool or high-maintenance fur but apart from that I'm pretty flexible. Temperamentally I like herding dogs (I like smart dogs and we've got the exercise covered) but my new hound's velcroness is pretty awesome too. And the new hound? She very rarely barks, hasn't yet bayed or howled that I could hear, and when she's tracking she makes these high-pitched yips.


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Anything that needs excessive grooming. 
DA 
Breeds with bad health issue's (ie: cancer in boxers)
Short lived breeds (Danes, Mastiff's)


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Roloni said:


> Im not opposed to cute dogs wearing clothing...
> Sure, I think its Unmanly .. I don't like it.. but I can tolerate it!
> 
> I couldn't live with an Akita..
> ...


Morrow says, "PFFFFT"


----------

